# Picture Shooter, theater room Project?



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok,
We recently just purchased this house and in the front entry there is a open space that is living / dining area, which we really do not use both as you see. 

So I am looking to do a closed in theater room / media room.

So with that being discussed with the lovely wife and I would like to make something happen.

The media room area is about 11'7" x 9'8" (L x W).

I could go back to 13' or 14', but am worried that the media-room will take both AC / Heat vents (in the ceiling) and nothing will be on the outside of that area along this space / area.  

As for the open space closer to the front door, I would like to keep it open, but appealing as you walk in.

Something maybe with an arch walk'in would be nice for an Open-Office then maybe a sliding door going into the media room or doing french doors on the side. 

I am debating which doors I should go with for our media/ theater room.

So I had two area's that I had in mind. 

Look at this picture and I would love to hear the feedback on which route would be better / ideal? 

Thanks,


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

28 reads and no feedback. Why post here?

 

Oh well.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

The media room area is about 11'7" x 9'8" (L x W).

I would go no shorter then 14' otherwise is would be closer to a sound of a box. Length would be better for seating view.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Since you haven't built anything yet, I detailed plan of the overall area might help us to determine what suits best..


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Picture_Shooter said:


> Ok,
> The media room area is about 11'7" x 9'8" (L x W).
> 
> I could go back to 13' or 14', but am worried that the media-room will take both AC / Heat vents (in the ceiling) and nothing will be on the outside of that area along this space / area.


Recommend making the room as big as space will allow. Go 13-14' if possible. As far as the vents... you're going to want HVAC in the room and in the rest of the entry way. You probably need to plan to add vents (either for the room or for the rest of the space) anyway.



Picture_Shooter said:


> As for the open space closer to the front door, I would like to keep it open, but appealing as you walk in.
> 
> Something maybe with an arch walk'in would be nice for an Open-Office then maybe a sliding door going into the media room or doing french doors on the side.
> 
> I am debating which doors I should go with for our media/ theater room.


Given the size of the room, you may want to figure out seating before deciding on the doors. Having the doors open to the office would help a little with sound control over doors directly to the foyer, but may be difficult because of room size.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you have the ability to CAD the plan for us to see? Even the free Google Sketch will do. Very helpful, for you and others. It was one of my most useful tools. I made many changes along the way and CAD saved time and money by seeing things before you build/tear down/ re-build. I remodel homes for a living and the first thing I want is a floor plan. 

You could even draw the FP to scale on graph paper, scan it and post it that way. Not as good as CAD, but better than nothing.

I use Chief Architect.

Good luck with your project.


----------

